# Promo for WEKAF Judging DVD by Guro Doug Pierre



## K Williams (Oct 2, 2010)

Featuring Guro Doug Pierre, and students Ken Lehrer, Rick Lin(videographer) & me.


----------



## K Williams (Oct 4, 2010)

...it also will include demonstration of Modern Arnis drills & techniques.


----------

